# post ur GREAT BREEDER and Pics of ur pup :)



## alyssa (Dec 23, 2006)

Well i dunno if this is the right area, but ive seen quite a few threads about bad breeders, puppy mills ect.. but i havent seen many about people bragging about their beautiful pups AND the wonderful breeder that made it possible  so please, so others and newbies have the chance to find a great breeder, post your breeders name, website, and why you love them so much <3
also, post a pic of your beautiful chi as a puppy & now if possible.

Ok..so maybe this is just my evil plan to see your ADORABLE lil munchkins while finding the perfect breeder to get my future chi  

But please, participate :-D 

thanks,
Alyssa


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't know what you would call the "perfect breeder" but the main things that are important to me is that a breeder is breeding to better the breed (ie breeding dogs close to standard that produce babies that are standard) with conformation, personality, intelligence in importance. One big thing for me is that the breeder should have all their dogs inside as pets like we keep our own, as family members not in a kennel (dogs that aren't kept as pets, besides it being cruel in my opinion, can't really assess their true temperment), should be breeding healthy lines, and should be very knowledgable in the breed. These are just some of my criteria. 

That being said, my oldest chihuahua, Deedlit who is four came from a byb. I knew better at the time but I let feeling sorry for her and falling in love with her talk me into it. I can't regret it because I love her more than anything but she does have some health and temperment issues that my other two do not.

My other two, Cosette and Isabeau were bred by my mom, she may not be the "perfect breeder" in everyone's eyes but in what I consider important she was for me.  Cosette will be 2 in Jan and Isabeau will be four months old soon. They're both very healthy, well socialized, and cute as can be.  I'm hoping to show Isabeau when she reaches six months old if her conformation stays good. 


I know there are several people on here who got their puppies from good breeders so hopefully you'll get some ideas.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

This is where Billy came from........ she is a really nice breeder who was recommended to me by a Chihuahua club of Slovakia. I know that's a bit far from where I live and I had to cross 2 countries to get there, but it was worth it!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Forgot about the pictures!

Isabeau as a baby










































Isabeau Now (3 1/2 Months)


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Cosette as a baby:


































Cosette Now:











Deedlit as a baby:










Deedlit Now:


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

in my eyes shes one of the BEST breeders!! theres not ONE bad i can say about her!!! she does everything a good breeder should and shes a wonderfull person (i keep her updated on my guys all the time!)i got dave as a puppy from her and i adopted merlin as he was retired from breeding(hes over the standard size..theres one chi they have(reeses)that they turned out BEAUTIFULL standard puppies together....unfortunately they have the same gene that when together turned up hernias in a couple pups-so she had to put a stop to merlins breeding days.....oh well, that means i get him  )
anyways..heres dave as a pup


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

Here's my favorite breeder. I didn't get my dog from them (I'm from Canada) but I would have loved to.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 23, 2006)

OMG!! CUTENESS OVERLOAD! U GUYS ARE SOO LUCKY TO HAVE SUCH B-E-A-UTIFUL LIL BABIES! AHHH!! I just wanna squish them! (thats a good thing lol)


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

p.s....gypsy- i love baby cosette!!! ADORABLE!!!!! i love her sibling to, the light-colorued brindle-so cute!!


----------



## Katkoota (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you for the wonderful thread 

Kat


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

wow this thread is from 2007...


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

Two of my girls I drove to South Carolina from NJ for because I wanted a chocolate chi and could not find a breeder here. I dont think the breeder is breeding any more though. I think you just have to trust your instincts when finding a breeder. For me, I fell in love with my pups pics and I knew that they were meant to be with me.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Sidech said:


> Here's my favorite breeder. I didn't get my dog from them (I'm from Canada) but I would have loved to.


OMG! You have a quaker parrot too! How cool!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Breeder did great work with her puppies,she took them in the car so have never had any car sickness,house trained in 2 weeks,slept all night,from the 2nd night.


----------



## gabrielsbelle (May 31, 2009)

Hi Michele,

Ahh thanks for that. 

We always try to socialize our puppies as best as possible so that their new mummies and daddies get the most enjoyment out of them.

Incidentally, Lily's mum will be having her final litter at the end of this year - then she will be spayed and will stay with us as granny to everyone elses puppies.

Do send us some new pictures of Lily as I have been updating the website with new photo's...

Marie and Neil
XX


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes will look out some photos for you,good luck with all the new puppies i still look at your website,you have some beautiful babies on there.One day when the time is right i shall be back for my tri colour and a brother/sister for Lily.She is still as beautiful as ever and makes us laugh every day with her antics,can't believe it's been over 2 years.


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

Anyone else have a great breeder? Its not often that i hear someone sing praises for their pups breeder. Reputable breeders put a lot into a their dogs.


----------

